# iPhone 4 - lohnen sich 32GB?



## Davincico (25. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiss dass es nicht um einen Computer oder das Zubehör geht, dennoch denke ich ist hier der beste Platz dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe mir das iPhone 4 16gb und 32gb vorbestellt und kann dann auswählen, welches ich kaufen will. Nun meine Frage: lohnen sich 32gb oder reichen die 16gb? Ich würde mir dann auch gerne nen paar Filme runterladen, und da es HD Filme sein werden, weiss ich nicht ob dann noch viel Platz für Musik/Apps frei ist.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder hat Erfahrungen gemacht?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse


----------



## Kyragan (25. September 2010)

Wenn du relativ viel Musik oder gar Filme auf dem Ding hast würde ich dir 32 GB ans Herz legen. 16GB sind dann doch recht schnell voll.


----------



## Soramac (25. September 2010)

Also 16GB und 32GB heißen nicht immer gleich 16 und 32. 

Bei 16GB sind es dann nur 14GB und 32GB glaube ich 30GB. Es fallen also 2GB wegen Betriebssystem usw. weg.

Mit 16GB bist du aber schon gut bedient. Fuer 2-4HD Filme und genug Songs, Apps reicht das aus.


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Ich hab die 16GB Version und komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Aktuell sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, das ist schon relativ voll. Allerdings habe ich auch noch Apps drauf, die ich überhaupt nicht mehr verwende, daher könnte ich da durchaus noch Platz machen.
Filme oder Videos habe ich fast keine drauf, das mache ich über AirVideo - evtl. wäre das ja auch was für dich.
Falls du das nicht kennst - du lässt einen kleinen Server auf (d)einem Rechner laufen, der verschiedene Ordner mit Videos für die dazugehörige iPhone App freigibt. Die kannst du dann jederzeit über die App anschauen und falls sie noch nicht im richtigen Format sind, werden sie live konvertiert.

Daher würde ich dir auch die 16GB empfehlen, wenn es entweder nicht zu viele Filme gleichzeitig sind oder du dich mit der AirVideo-Lösung anfreunden könntest.


----------



## Davincico (25. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab die 16GB Version und komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Aktuell sieht es so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diese AirVideo-Lösung hört sich gut an. Das ist aber immernoch die gleiche Qualität als wenn das Video auf dem iPhone wäre oder? Also HD? Dann könnte man das ja so regeln.
Darf ich fragen wie viele Lieder und Apps du drauf hast?

Grüsse


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Jopp, die Qualität bleibt gleich bzw. wird eben so angepasst, dass sie auf das iPhone passt.

Ich hab aktuell 637 Songs und 171 Apps drauf, wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass ca. 100 Songs im Lossless-Format sind (also schon mal 30-50 MB pro Song verbrauchen).


----------



## Nebola (25. September 2010)

Sprich, mit Apps aussortieren, und ohne Loss Less Code, hättest du ca. 8-9 Gb noch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (25. September 2010)

Gut danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich wohl das 16gb Modell nehmen. Kannst du mir dann noch erklären wie genau ich das jetzt mit diesem AirVideo machen muss? 

Grüsse


----------



## EspCap (25. September 2010)

Einfach die iPhone-App im Appstore kaufen (gibt auch eine kostenlose Testversion) und den Server bei http://www.inmethod.com/ herunterladen. 
Dann kannst du bei der Server-Software einstellen, welche Ordner geshared werden sollen.

Im LAN wird der Server von der App automatisch erkannt, für Onlinesharing musst du den PIN des Servers in der App eintragen.


----------



## Davincico (26. September 2010)

Okey, danke dir vielmals.

Was hat man für Nachteile mit der kostenlosen Testversion? Und wie teuer ist die ganze? 
Noch eine Frage die hier aber vielleicht nicht erwünscht ist, dennoch frage ich jetzt mal: Das alte iPhone konnte man hacken. Geht das mit dem iPhone 4 auch?

Grüsse


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Die App kostet 2,39, die Testversion zeigt immer nur 3 Dateien in einem Ordner an. Aber so teuer ist die Vollversion ja auch nicht.

Generell kann man das iPhone 4 auch jailbreaken, ja. Für iOS 4.1 ist aber afaik noch keiner veröffentlicht.


----------



## Davincico (26. September 2010)

Was bewirkt denn das genau?


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Ein Jailbreak? Hauptsächlich, dass man Software installieren kann die nicht im AppStore ist und man Zugriff auf das komplette Dateisystem bekommt. Dadurch kann man dann die UI verändern, die 3G-Beschränkungen (App-Downloads nur unter 20M entfernen, Backgrounding verwenden und solche Sachen. Ich finde es ziemlich unnötig, zumal dabei die Garantie flöten geht. Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Davincico (26. September 2010)

Achso, also das ist nicht das, womit man kostenlos Apps runterladen kann, die normal was kosten würden? Von dem hab ich gehört, dass das geht...


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2010)

Kann man. Macht man aber nicht.




EspCap schrieb:


> Was mich noch viel mehr ankotzt ist diese 'Gecrackte Apps, yay' und 'Filme en masse für lau' Mentalität.



Ganz ehrlich, wer es nötig hat Apps für ein paar Cent zu klauen sollte sich kein iPhone kaufen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer es nötig hat Apps für ein paar Cent zu klauen sollte sich kein iPhone kaufen...[/size]



Richtig. Und dementsprechend bitte ich darum, weitere Diskussionen in diese Richtung zu unterlassen. Das hat bei uns im Forum aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen nichts verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (26. September 2010)

Das iPhone ist teuer genug, da muss man an jeder ecke sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, werde ich auch nicht machen. Aber man überlegts sich doch schon einmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann danke ich für die Hilfe und den netten Support. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüsse


----------



## Ennia (27. September 2010)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich weiss dass es nicht um einen Computer oder das Zubehör geht, dennoch denke ich ist hier der beste Platz dafür.
> 
> ...



Keines, denn es wird *NIE* kommen. Ich warte jetzt schon ein gefühltes Jahr auf das Ding... -.-


----------



## Davincico (27. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Keines, denn es wird *NIE* kommen. Ich warte jetzt schon ein gefühltes Jahr auf das Ding... -.-



Hmmm..., nur komisch dass ich es Mittwoch abholen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (27. September 2010)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hmmm..., nur komisch dass ich es Mittwoch abholen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe du wirst nicht enttäuscht. Ich durfte es auch schon 3 mal abholen kommen.


----------



## Davincico (27. September 2010)

Das denke ich nicht. Ich hatte es schon einmal, doch da es rund 200€ billiger woanders gab, hab ichs letzten Samstag zurückgebracht. Saturn ist eben nicht immer das billigste, manchmal mit Abstand das teuerste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Ich hab zwar kein iPhone, aber ein iPad. Und ich persönlich wüsste nicht, wofür ich 32GB bräuchte.....


----------



## Soramac (27. September 2010)

Selbe, nur das Ich noch ein iPhone habe. Haette mir lieber die 16GB Variante holen sollen, wobei es dann etwas eng werden wird, falls ich paar mehr HD Filme kaufe. Zum Beispiel zum streamen auf den Fernseher.


----------



## Alcasim (27. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Also 16GB und 32GB heißen nicht immer gleich 16 und 32.
> 
> Bei 16GB sind es dann nur 14GB und 32GB glaube ich 30GB. Es fallen also 2GB wegen Betriebssystem usw. weg.



Falsch, das ist nicht wirklich wegen dem Betriebssystem, sondern wegen der Bit zu Byte Umrechnung. OS braucht nicht sooo viel.


Wegen dem Jailbreak, dachte ein Jailbreak wäre legal, wenn man sich einfach bewusst ist, das man die gesamte Garantie auf das Gerät verliert? Meine zumindest, sowas mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben.

Und zum Platz.

Ich persönlich habe alleine Musik ca. 28 Gigabyte. Filme brauch ich nicht wirklich, da ich einen Laptop habe. Und ein paar Apps krieg ich auch noch rauf.

Musst also selber wissen, wieviel Daten du wirklich brauchst. Mit 16 GB kommst du zwar billiger weg, aber für mich persönlich wäre es viel zu wenig.

Und zu den HD Videos, was heisst für dich HD? Komprimiere ein normales XVID Video mit 700mb ins iPhone 4 Format und du hast meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Qualität.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Schleppt ihr wirklich eure komplette Musiksammlung mit 200000 Songs aufm iPhone rum? Und wenn ja, meint ihr wirklich, dass ihr das braucht? Also ich zumindest mal nicht.

Und wegen Videos. Mal ehrlich, Videos aufm iPhone... Sooo groß ist das Display auch nicht, dass es sich lohnen würde da HD-Videos drauf zu bügeln. Beim iPad ok, aber selbst da sehen niedrige Auflösungen noch relativ gut aus. Und groß Konvertieren brauchst auch nicht. Nimmst den VLC und die Sache ist geritzt


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2010)

http://support.apple...DE&locale=de_DE

Jailbreaken verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen.
Natürlich gibt es keine Gesetzbücher in denen steht das Jailbreaking verboten ist, aber Apple wird dir den Service verweigern.
Sprich nicht nur keine Garantie sondern sie werden es auch ablehnen dir zu helfen, wenn mit deinem Iphone Probleme aufgetreten sind.

Und wie ich sehe, kannst du dann viel Spass haben wenn du dein Handy updaten musst... 

Im härtesten Fall ist dein Iphone dann unsicher, ein Hacker dreht den Spieß um und hackt dein Iphone und macht damit Mist.
Und DU bist am Ende dann dafür verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: Auf Chip war ein Artikel das Jailbreaking in den USA legalisiert wurde, dennoch hast du anschließend keine Garantie mehr und Apple muss nichts supporten was nicht von Ihnen kommt.


----------



## Xerivor (27. September 2010)

Man kann einfach das OS neuaufspielen dann is der Jailbreak wieder weg.. :/


----------



## Maxiking456 (27. September 2010)

Das können die aber sehen und die Garantie ist dann halt erloschen.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2010)

Nicht nur die Garantie.
Sie können sich direkt weigern dich zu supporten, dir Updates zu geben oder dein Gerät gegen Geld zu reparieren.


----------



## Meriane (27. September 2010)

Ich hab einen iPod touch mit 16GB. Am Anfang war es genug, allerdings ist meine Musiksammlung alleine inzwischen schon größer. Ich höre natürlich nicht immer alles davon, aber ich finde es einfach unglaublich umständlich in der itunes liste jedes Lied einzeln anklicken zu müssen um es für die synchro zu deaktivieren.

Und die Apps werden ja auch immer größer


----------



## Xerivor (27. September 2010)

Natürlich merken die das ja genau... deswegen haben sie mir auch meinen iPod anstandslos umgetauscht :/


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2010)

Nur weil sie es trotzdem tauschen, heisst das nicht dass sie es nicht sehen.
Apple ist da sehr kulant, aber verlassen kann man sich darauf nicht.


----------



## Alcasim (28. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Schleppt ihr wirklich eure komplette Musiksammlung mit 200000 Songs aufm iPhone rum? Und wenn ja, meint ihr wirklich, dass ihr das braucht? Also ich zumindest mal nicht.



Bei mir ist es halt so, dass ich sehr auf die Ordnung auf meinem iPod Touch schaue. Hab auch kaum einzelne Lieder sondern wenn, dann nur Alben. Hab auch mal ausgemistet und brauchte von meinen 28 GB immer noch ca. 20 GB. 



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe, kannst du dann viel Spass haben wenn du dein Handy updaten musst...



Habe meinen iPod Touch 2G seit Dezember 2008 und war eigentlich von Anfang an gejailbreaked, Probleme hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie. Original Firmware lässt sich problemlos wieder zurückspielen.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> EDIT: Auf Chip war ein Artikel das Jailbreaking in den USA legalisiert wurde, dennoch hast du anschließend keine Garantie mehr und Apple muss nichts supporten was nicht von Ihnen kommt.



Joa das habe ich gemeint



Xerivor schrieb:


> Man kann einfach das OS neuaufspielen dann is der Jailbreak wieder weg.. :/



Falsch, es sind immer noch Daten irgendwo im BIOS, die darauf hinweisen, dass das Gerät mal gejailbreaked wurde. Sollte sich allerdings auch entfernen lassen, wenn man weiss wie.


----------



## Davincico (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde den Thread gerne nochmal ausgraben und etwas nachfragen. 

Und zwar weiss ich nicht wie ich meine Musik als Klingeltöne einstellen kann. Sollte doch bestimmt irgendwie gehen, oder?

Grüsse


----------



## Soramac (3. Oktober 2010)

http://audiko.net/

Ziemlich idiotensicher.


----------

